# Seeking Crypt Balansae trimming advice



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have two Crypt Balansaes that I have never trimmed. Their fronds, although beautiful are really long now and I would like to trim them. What is a recommended way to trim them, to cut them way down or just to trim them like you would a Val? The bummer with that is that you lose the nice shape of the frond. Or do most people trim them and try to shape the cut part? I also do not want to stress the plant. 
thank you


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Never trim crypts! The leaves will die and when they die they often kill other leaves.

The plant is supposed to trail leaves at the surface. That's what it does!

You'll have to use another plant if you want something different.


----------

